# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Bijna geen sperma meer

## skipjo

Hallo,
Ben een man van 69 en heb sinds ongeveer een 4 jaar bijna geen sperma meer(er druppelt iets uit) het klaarkomen is niet anders dwz. de ontlading, het gevoel is nog even heftig. Ik heb nergens pijn, het beetje sperma is schoon.
Misschien is dit wel normaal al je ouder wordt, maar ik vind het wel vervelend. 
Zijn er mensen die hier iets van af weten of zelf iets dergelijks bij de hand hebben? 
Ik hoor het graag.

----------


## johan2011

Tja ik ben 52 en doe het nog 2 keer per dag................
Wat ben ik gaan doen, geen bier, geen wijn geen vet eten.
Gezonder gaan leven en meer gaan lopen....
Elke dag vers fruit van meloen tot aardbei, peer appel banaan.

En toen na 4 weken....
Het klaarkomen met zaad veel zaad zelfs zoveel dat ik er bijna van schrok.

Dus druppeltjes en pillen heb je echt niet nodig.

----------


## skipjo

Toen ik 17 jaar geleden 52 was bestond bij mij die situtie in het geheel niet, en in de periode tot aan heden heb ik minstens zo gezond geleefd zoals je die voorschrijft. Dus houdt jij, ondanks je fruitwinkel, je eigen productie maar goed in gaten.

----------


## sietske763

dat klinkt niet erg aardig!

----------


## Sylvia93

> Toen ik 17 jaar geleden 52 was bestond bij mij die situtie in het geheel niet, en in de periode tot aan heden heb ik minstens zo gezond geleefd zoals je die voorschrijft. Dus houdt jij, ondanks je fruitwinkel, je eigen productie maar goed in gaten.


Een reactie kun je ook plaatsen op een normale manier, Johan2011 deelt enkel zijn ervaring in de hoop hier iemand mee te kunnen helpen.

Besef wel dat door dit soort 'snauwende' reacties overige leden ervan weerhoudt om een reactie te plaatsen op dit topic.

Ik zou zelf zeggen, zolang alles er gezond uitziet, jij geen pijn hebt en nog een even heftige ejaculatie hebt zou ik me geen zorgen maken om de hoeveelheid!

----------


## U275379

Volgens mij is dit wel logisch: ik ben er 70 geworden, heb nog wel zaadejaculaties maar...niet meer zo hevig als "vroeger" en ook minder volumineus...De ouderdom?! Qua gevoelens daarom niet minder deugdoend!

----------


## ppolleke

skipjo.. ppolleke zegt.. je wordt een dagje ouder maar het klaarkomen doet nog evenveel deugd.. fijn voor jou natuurlijk.. dat er niet veel meer uit spuit/druppel of zelfs helemaal niks kan ook. ligt dikwijls aan het feit dat je Blaas-spier zeer zwak is geworden en alzo krijg je een zaadlozing in je urineblaas.. kan geen kwaad.. maar idd. der zal bijna/niks meer uitkomen. 
Greetz ppolleke

----------

